# XServer startet nicht mehr

## GLS064

Moin moin,

nach dem letzten emerge world staret mein X-Server nicht mehr. Zuvor habe ich per Hand laut dieser Anleitung meine alte 6.8er Version ungemerged und dann die 7.0-rc1 installiert. Meine alte Config habe ich mir gesichert.

Hier ist die Xorg.log :

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.17 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 19 12:21:49 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  8 10:08:33 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module bitmap

(II) UnloadModule: "bitmap"

(EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module pcidata

(II) UnloadModule: "pcidata"

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

```

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen ?

Gruss Bodo

Edit : Im Eifer des Gefechtes habe ich einiges vergessen zu machen. Nach einem etc-update && source /etc/profile startet der X-Server wieder ganz normal.

----------

## GLS064

Mittlerweile startet der X-Server, jedoch habe ich das Problem, das er sich immer bei "Initialisierung der  Systemdienste" aufhängt, wenn er KDE lädt. Nach einer Weiler wird dann der Bildschirm schwarz.

----------

## freigeist

Was sagt denn .xsession-errors im home verzeichniss des entsprechenden Users

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn .xsession-errors im home verzeichniss des entsprechenden Users

 

.xsession-errors :

```

Rate 75 not available for this size

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 255: xset: command not found

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 258: xset: command not found

startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

DCOP aborting while waiting for answer from 'kded'

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: Exit.

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

```

----------

## freigeist

hilft ein emerge xset ?

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> hilft ein emerge xset ?

 

nach dem ich xset emerged habe, sagt mir xsession-errors folgendes :

```

Rate 75 not available for this size

xset:  bad font path element (#281), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

ksplash: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

DCOP aborting while waiting for answer from 'kded'

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: Exit.

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
```

----------

## freigeist

Existiert kded (which kded)? Irgendwas im normalen Log? Fehlermeldungen beim manuellen starten von kded? Ist der User auch owner seines Homeverzeichnisses (fehlende Berechtigungen machen KDE ganz wuschig:))?

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Existiert kded (which kded)? Irgendwas im normalen Log? Fehlermeldungen beim manuellen starten von kded? Ist der User auch owner seines Homeverzeichnisses (fehlende Berechtigungen machen KDE ganz wuschig:))?

 

which kded

```

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kded

```

kdm.log :

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.17 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 19 12:21:49 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  8 14:47:13 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

ls -al /home :

```

drwxr-xr-x 46 bodo users 2648 Jul 8 14:47 bodo

```

----------

## freigeist

Kommt mir bekannt vor...

Leg mal einen neuen User an und starte mit diesem KDE

----------

## GLS064

Ich hab einen neuen User angelegt. Leider hat es nichts gebracht. Sobald ich KDE starte haengt er sich auf sobald er bei "Initialisierung der Systemdienste" angekommen ist.

----------

## freigeist

O.k. das ist Mist  :Smile: 

Ich würde jetzt folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Falls twm noch nicht vorhanden:

```
emerge twm
```

X-Server ohne KDE starten:

```
startx
```

Einen xterm aufmachen:

```
xterm &
```

TWM beenden, damit kwin Windowmanager werden kann:

```
killall twm
```

Zum User wechseln:

```
su username
```

KDE starten und genau auf evtl. Fehlermeldungen achten

```
startkde
```

Falls es als User auch Probleme gibt und keine sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen, dann ein startkde als root

Kannst du dein aktuelles Xorg.log mal posten

----------

## GLS064

twm war bereits installiert.

Also ich hab dann als root startx gestartet, anschließend habe ich ein killall twm gemacht

Dann zum User gewechselt mit su bodo.

dann wollte ich kde starten mit ./kdestart und da meldet er mir :

```

bodo@localhost $ ./kdestart

bash : ./kdestart : Permission denied

```

----------

## GLS064

wenn ich als root kde starte, dann steht da ganz als erstes :

```

xset : bad font path element (#281) possible causes are :

Directory doesn't exist or has wrong permission

Directory missing fonts.dir

Incorrect font server adress or syntax

```

----------

## freigeist

Ah wir kommen der Sache näher...du scheinst X für die Verwendung eines Fontservers konfiguriert zu haben...poste mal bitte dein xorg.conf, bzw. setz deine Fontssection auf 

```

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

```

Ist freetype installiert? Ggf. freetype remergen

----------

## freigeist

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> twm war bereits installiert.
> 
> Also ich hab dann als root startx gestartet, anschließend habe ich ein killall twm gemacht
> 
> Dann zum User gewechselt mit su bodo.
> ...

 

warum kdestart...das programm heisst eigentlich startkde...und das sollte auch ein user starten dürfen! Vergiss erstmal den Post mit dem Fontserver...mach das nochmal mit dem user und startkde

----------

## GLS064

habe ich gemacht, mit dem selben Resultat :

- Permission denied 

xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Name" "ImExPS/2 Generic Maus"

   Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "InputDevice" "/dev/psaux"

      Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    #"True"

        #Option     "RandRRotation"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ExactModeTimingsDVI"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Coolbits"              # <i>

        #Option     "AllowDDCCI"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConstantFrameRateHint"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LoadKernelModule"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ClearCube"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PredefinedTimings"     # <i>

        #Option     "EmulatedOverlaysTimerMs"    # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

               Depth 8

               Modes "1280x1024"

               Option "rgb bits" "8"

               Visual "StaticColor"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

       Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection
```

----------

## freigeist

Kannst du mal die Berechtigungen auf startkde checken? (sollten 755 sein)

----------

## GLS064

-rwxr-xr-x

----------

## freigeist

Hmm...wie sieht denn die komplette Fehlermeldung bei startkde aus?

----------

## GLS064

wie gesagt :

```

xset : bad font path element (#281) possible causes are :

Directory doesn't exist or has wrong permission

Directory missing fonts.dir

Incorrect font server adress or syntax 
```

----------

## freigeist

das kann aber nicht alles sein...post mal bitte deine aktuelle xorg.log

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> das kann aber nicht alles sein...post mal bitte deine aktuelle xorg.log

 

ist leider so   :Sad: 

Xorg.log :

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.17 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 19 12:21:49 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  8 20:16:49 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 06 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1186,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7120 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7120 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7120 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,7120 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 1462,9124 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdde00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbdd00000 - 0xddcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xdfee0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:08:07 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5600 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.39.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5600 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     STN SAMTRON (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): STN SAMTRON (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "explorerps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## freigeist

da ist alles in Ordnung...kein Fehler bei XServer, kann also nur an kde selber liegen. Hast du da vor kurzem was geändert (z.B. auch auf modular umgestellt?). Hast du zwischenzeitlich mal rebootet...nicht dass irgenein quergeschossener kde prozess immer noch im Speicher weilt?

Hast du mal mit prelink gearbeitet und KDE_IS_PRELINKED auf yes/true gesetzt?

----------

## franzf

vllt hilft ein simples

```
# emerge xdm
```

----------

## GLS064

nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich mache nur von Zeit zu Zeit ein "emerge --sync && emerge -uvDN word".

Mit prelink habe ich bisher nie gearbeitet.

----------

## GLS064

 *franzf wrote:*   

> vllt hilft ein simples
> 
> ```
> # emerge xdm
> ```
> ...

 

habe ich schon gemacht. Er hängt sich übrigens nicht nur bei KDE auf, sondern auch bei Gnome

----------

## freigeist

hmm...also nochmal zurück und schrittweise  :Smile: 

Also startx als root und ein killall twm funktioniert ohne probleme?

Was passiert wenn Du dann ein kwin & eingibst? Hast du dann wieder die KDE Fensterrahmen?

Was sagt revdep-rebuild (aus dem Paket gentoolkit)?

----------

## freigeist

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
>    Identifier "Screen0"
> ...

 

Das ist schon etwas merkwürdig du hast die DefaultDepth auf 24 Bit stehen, es ist aber garkein 24 Bit Grafikmodus definiert...änder mal in der zweiten Subsection die Farbtiefe auf Depth 24...

Ausserdem probier mal bitte in der Device Section 

Driver      "nv" 

statt 

Driver      "nvidia"

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> hmm...also nochmal zurück und schrittweise 
> 
> Also startx als root und ein killall twm funktioniert ohne probleme?
> 
> Was passiert wenn Du dann ein kwin & eingibst? Hast du dann wieder die KDE Fensterrahmen?
> ...

 

Wenn ich als root startx eingebe, dann habe ich im Hintergrund ein schwarzes Bild. Rechts oben in der Ecke habe ich eine analoge Uhr, links habe ich ein grosses Fenster mit dem Label "Login".Daneben habe ich ein X-Terminal,wo der Cursur focusiert ist. Dadrunter ist ein weiteres X-Terminal.. Wenn ich killall twm eingebe, dann verschwindet die Fensterleiste.

Wenn ich kwin eingebe, dann bekomme ich allerdings nicht mehr die Leiste.

```

localhost ~$ kwin &

[1] 6738

localhost ~$ Link points to /tmp/ksocket-root

```

----------

## freigeist

O.k. das selbe nochmal, allerdings ohne & nach dem kwin...damit wir auch sehen, was da nicht klappt...

----------

## franzf

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Driver      "nv" 
> 
> statt 
> 
> Driver      "nvidia"

 

Geht aber nur gut wenn er in den VIDEO_CARDS="nv" stehen hat  :Wink: 

Also auch den nv-Treiber merged, nicht nur nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## freigeist

Da hast du nicht unrecht...es ist allerdings der durchaus nicht seltenen Problemen mit den closed source treibern von nvidia immer gut noch ein fallback zu haben  :Smile: 

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt revdep-rebuild (aus dem Paket gentoolkit)?

 

Er ist gerade dabei 13 Packete nach zuinstallieren. Ich melde mich in der Pause nach der 1. Halbzeit   :Wink: 

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> O.k. das selbe nochmal, allerdings ohne & nach dem kwin...damit wir auch sehen, was da nicht klappt...

 

```

localhost ~$ killall twm

localhost ~$ kwin

Link points to /tmp/ksocket-root 
```

----------

## freigeist

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

>  *freigeist wrote:*   O.k. das selbe nochmal, allerdings ohne & nach dem kwin...damit wir auch sehen, was da nicht klappt... 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~$ killall twm
> ...

 

und danach wieder direkt der prompt oder was kommt dann? So langsam gehen mir leider die Ideen aus...

 Gibts noch irgendwas interessantes im kernel log?

 Gnome hat das selbe Problem?

 Mit xorgconfig mal ne neu xorg.conf erzeugt (alte vorher sichern)

 Läuft ein konsole-Aufruf in einer twm shell?

 Mal ein rm /tmp/* machen

----------

## GLS064

nein, der Prompt ist gar nicht mehr gekommen. Die Ratschläge werde ich mal befogen und das tmp Verzeichnis mal zu leeren. Ja, bei Gnome hängt er sich auch auf. Das ist seit dem Update auf die 7.0er Version, mit der 6.8er hatte ich nie solche Probleme gehabt.Ne neue config Datei für den X-Server werde ich mir mal erstellen. Melde mich dann wieder.

----------

## GLS064

Kann es sein, das ich mir eventuell mein KDE und mein Gnome zerschossen habe, als ich die X-Server Version gewechselt habe.Nur so kann ich es mir erklären, dass er immer genau an dieser einen Stelle hängen bleibt.Ich überlege nur, ob ich irgendwo beim Wechseln einen Fehler gemacht habe.

Laut Anleitung kann man sich mit 

```

emerge -- verbose --pretend xorg-x11

```

die einzelnen Packete anzeigen, die man mit X11 installieren kann.

Anstatt von emerge xorg-x11 habe ich

```

emerge --verbose xorg-x11

```

eingeben. Kann das der Fehler sein ? Was kann ich noch machen ? KDE mal neu emergen ( vorher aber mit Ca unemergen ) oder mein System mit emerge -e world neu aufbauen ?

----------

## freigeist

Mach mal deinen ICQ an...ich glaube das ist einfacher  :Smile: 

----------

## GLS064

Dank der Hilfe von freigeist habe ich herausgefunden, das KDE eigentlich gar nicht hängt - es kam mir nu so vor.  Die Ladezeit vom Login Screen bis zur Arbeitsfläche dauert nur lange - um die 12 Minuten.

Ich hab mal die zeit gestoppt. Nach 6 min höre ich den KDE welcome Sound und sehe die unvollständige geladene Menüleiste. Dann 6 Minuten später ist er dann soweit und hat fertig geladen. ich finde das sehr sehr merkwürdig.

----------

## franzf

-> IPv6 ausmachen...

Find den Link grad net (kann das evtl. im KDE-HowTo stehen?) muss jetzt Fußball gucken ...

----------

## GLS064

 *franzf wrote:*   

> -> IPv6 ausmachen...
> 
> Find den Link grad net (kann das evtl. im KDE-HowTo stehen?) muss jetzt Fußball gucken ...

 

danke, werde mal googeln

Edit :

Ich hab es gefunden. Laut KDE HowRo soll eine Zeile zu /etc/env.d/99kde-env hinzufügen :

```

KDE_NO_IPV6 = 1

```

Hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Er braucht genauso lange.

----------

## franzf

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> Ich hab es gefunden. Laut KDE HowRo soll eine Zeile zu /etc/env.d/99kde-env hinzufügen :
> 
> ```
> 
> KDE_NO_IPV6 = 1
> ...

 

Hast du danach auch ein 

```
env-udpate && source /etc/profile
```

gemacht?

----------

## GLS064

japp

Edit : direkt danach, als ich das eingetragen habe, oder generell nach dem letzen emerge world ?

----------

## freigeist

-ipv6 in die USE Variablen und alle ipv6 sachen aus der hosts raus...danach emerge --update --deep --newuse world

----------

## GLS064

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> -ipv6 in die USE Variablen und alle ipv6 sachen aus der hosts raus...danach emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 

hab ich gemacht und danach ein env-update && source /etc/profile

Leider hat es auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## aleph-muc

Nur ein Schuß ins Blaue:

hast du den xfs schon mal neu emerged?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## GLS064

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Nur ein Schuß ins Blaue:
> 
> hast du den xfs schon mal neu emerged?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

also xfs war net emerged, das habe ich jetzt mal gemacht. Hat aber trotzdem nichts gebracht.

----------

